# **اقوى ماكينة تعبئة سوائل نصف أتوماتيك من شركه ماستر تك للتعبئة والتغليف**



## هبة منصور (8 يناير 2014)

** ماكينة تعبئة سوائل نصف أتوماتيك من شركة ماسترتك **

شركة ماسترتك هى شركة تطوير وتصميم وتصنيع العديد من ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف وخطوط الانتاج .
كما تقوم الشركة بكافة اعمال الصيانة بالاضافة لاعمال التوريدات (كهربية او ميكانيكية ) بالتركيب والتشغيل .

- وفيما يلى مواصفات احدى ماكينات شركتنا ( ماكينة تعبئة سوائل نصف أتوماتيك ):-

الماكينة مصنعة طبقا للمواصفات العالمية كالاتي:

1 – قلب الماكينة ايطالي الصنع جديد و متخصص في الصناعات الغذائية .
2 – جميع الاجزاء الملامسه للمنتج استنليس 316
3 – الماكينة محمله علي رجول بعجل متحرك و ثابت
4 – قواعد الومنيوم لزوم تثبيت الماكينة .
5 – تنك الماكينة بسعه 100 لتر
6 – الماكينة تعمل بنظام النيوماتيك و جميع اجزاء النيوماتيك ايطالي الصنع.
7 – الماكينة مزوده بلوحه تحكم حاصله علي علامة CE .
8 – يمكن التحكم في الماكينة كالاتي :
أ – التحكم في حجم التعبئة عن عداد ديجتال .
ب – يمكن تعبئة من احجام صغيره الي اي حجم يراد تعبئته .
ج – يمكن اختيار فترات التعبئة متساوية و تحديد الفتره و التحكم فيها ( تزويد الفتره او تقليلها ) بحيث يتم للعامل اعطاء الاشاره الاولي فقط و تقوم الماكينة بالملئ علي فترات متساويه و العامل عليه فقط وضع نزل الماكينة علي فوهه العبوة.
9 – نزل الماكينة مصنع من استاليس .



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKxknPl_2G0&feature=youtu.be
سوائل نص اوتوماتيك1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N78eVawAsXQ&feature=youtu.be
سوائل نص اوتوماتيك 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPB7rAdMboA&feature=youtu.be
سوائل نص اوتوماتيك3

واليكم نبذة عن أحدث الماكينات الآخرى من ماسترتك :
•	ماكينات تعبئة رأسى (بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة …..ألخ) .
•	ماكينات تعبئة بودرة (دقيق – مساحيق غسيل …..ألخ) .
•	ماكينات تعبئة سوائل .
•	شرنك (غرفة او نفق) .
•	قلاب بودرة (بودرة او حبوب) .
•	نقل الحركة .
•	مجفف (فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب …..ألخ) .
•	خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة .
•	طباخ ومقلب .
•	شيلر تبريد .
•	صور الماكينات
•	
•	
•	


•	
•	
•	


•	
•	


•	
•	


•	


•	


•	


•	


•	
•	


•	


•	


•	
نرجو أن تحوز عروضنا رضا وقبول عملائنا الكرام ،،،
وللإستفسار يرجى الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الأتية :-
الادارة :- مدينة العبور الحى الاول محلية 5 – عمارة 285 ب
Tel/fax :- 0244796146
Mob. :- 01005492942
المصنع :- مدينة العاشر من رمضان
ولمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقعنا على
www.mastertech-egy.com

صفحتنا على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/pages/ماسترتك/477519548963162?ref=tn_tnmn

email :- [email protected]
المدير العام / م. محمد عبد العليم

مدير تسويق/ ا.هبة منصور


----------

